# Would anyone be able to help me identify these painting, I believe they are oil painting and they was given as a wedding present in 1906 .



## Seatleonfr550 (9 mo ago)




----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2021)

Seatleonfr550 said:


> *they are oil painting and they was given as a wedding present in 1906 .*


welcome to the forum.
who were the paintings given to and how did you come to have them?
(and, in what country and place did the wedding take place ?)


----------



## Seatleonfr550 (9 mo ago)

I do believe they belonged to my mother in law , and came from her mother when she past away last year , we really don’t know much about the history of them . i have started looking into the name Ada Buckley . ( marriages around 1906 )


----------

